# Milkshake - 3 month old syrian hamster - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:1
Sex: Female
Age(s): 3 months
Name(s): Milkshake
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: She came into rescue after she bit the child and the previous people no longer wanted her. She went to her previous home pregnant - some of the babies were sold, but Pea and Bean her sons came here. (Pea is still looking for a home).
Will the group be split: N/A
Other: Milkshake isn't vicious, she is just scared. I have spent time with her each evening, stroking her back and she is now used to me being there. She will come round in time - I have no doubt about it but she needs someone who has the time to build up her trust.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't help


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Sorry I couldn't help


I know hun, I would love you to adopt her - such a shame the transport fell through. Maybe you should move closer to us hehe!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Milkshake went to a new home today


----------

